# REALLY bad jobs...



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Subbing to come back to later when I'm not exaughsted after a 12 hr work day (ugh!!) but I just wanna say I'm sorry you're unhappy & I entirely get it. Just remember to do what's best for you & that youre worth much more than to be treated badly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nothing worse than a crappy job...that is where you spend most of your waking hours unfortunately!
When I am not on my phone and can type efficiently...I would love to share about my experience in a bullet factory...lol


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

TKButtermilk said:


> Subbing to come back to later when I'm not exaughsted after a 12 hr work day (ugh!!) but I just wanna say I'm sorry you're unhappy & I entirely get it. Just remember to do what's best for you & that youre worth much more than to be treated badly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for that! I feel awful complaining about a job, because I realize how lucky I am to have one, but this one's getting ridiculous. I WISH I could quit, but first I have to get another job lined up (and trust me I'm applying EVERYWHERE). 



COWCHICK77 said:


> Nothing worse than a crappy job...that is where you spend most of your waking hours unfortunately!
> When I am not on my phone and can type efficiently...I would love to share about my experience in a bullet factory...lol


Oh I know! Makes me appreciate how nice I had it at my old jobs  Sounds like you might have some interesting stories, I can't wait to hear them!

I'll share my current experience in a couple weeks. I am just very paranoid about the internet, haha, and don't want to be in an even worse situation than right now.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My job is pretty gucci- warm office, computer to check HF all day and a nice pay check to pay for Duffy's vets bills, but if there is a will, there is a way.

Worst I've had is as a 14yo was a paperround in winter with a broken foot.

Now, for Christmas dinner I made a huge fuss about having to peel the poo sacks out of the prawns.. then realised someone out there has to do this job, so shut up pretty quickly :S

Any job is better than no job in my eyes though...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Dunkin Donuts is HORRIBLE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I worked at a petstore, and it was the worst job I ever had. One of my jobs was to clean out the dog crates, so when I was spraying down the crates with the hot water sprayer, the poop water would spray in my face, and stick to my makeup so I felt like I had dog poop on my face all day, yuck, Then when I cleaned out the bird cages, the cockatoos would bite me with their sharp beaks and make my fingers bleed. The owner was a pervert who made me uncomfortable, and the wife was a witch! She was be dishonest or ignore some body's constant calls, or do something wrong, and make us employees call up these angry people and take the heat for her mistakes. She was very big busted and she would walk around with no bra on under her shirts, so you could see you know what all day in front of the customers. They sold dogs with Kennel cough and then we could get calls from the new owners saying that now their other dog got kennel cough from these dogs. They asked me to come in to a meeting on my off time, without the intention on paying for us to be at the meeting. They actually sounded surprised when I asked if I should clock in for being at the meeting. They didn't know how to run a business, ugh it was a nightmare all the way around. I was glad to be done with that job.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> My job is pretty gucci- warm office, computer to check HF all day and a nice pay check to pay for Duffy's vets bills, but if there is a will, there is a way.
> 
> Worst I've had is as a 14yo was a paperround in winter with a broken foot.
> 
> ...


Agreed on any job is better than none. I am very thankful for that! I don't mind tough jobs, I detasseled (I bet only Nebraskans know what this is... manual labor EARLY and long!) when I was 13, and then worked at fast food when I was 14. I like staying busy and having stuff to do.

Okay I'm sorry but what does peeling the poo sacks out of the prawns mean? Haha, I got a weird mental image.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Showjumper1 said:


> I worked at a petstore, and it was the worst job I ever had. One of my jobs was to clean out the dog crates, so when I was spraying down the crates with the hot water sprayer, the poop water would spray in my face, and stick to my makeup so I felt like I had dog poop on my face all day, yuck, Then when I cleaned out the bird cages, the cockatoos would bite me with their sharp beaks and make my fingers bleed. The owner was a pervert who made me uncomfortable, and the wife was a witch! She was be dishonest or ignore some body's constant calls, or do something wrong, and make us employees call up these angry people and take the heat for her mistakes. She was very big busted and she would walk around with no bra on under her shirts, so you could see you know what all day in front of the customers. They sold dogs with Kennel cough and then we could get calls from the new owners saying that now their other dog got kennel cough from these dogs. They asked me to come in to a meeting on my off time, without the intention on paying for us to be at the meeting. They actually sounded surprised when I asked if I should clock in for being at the meeting. They didn't know how to run a business, ugh it was a nightmare all the way around. I was glad to be done with that job.


This is close to what I'm going through. Actually very close.


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> This is close to what I'm going through. Actually very close.


Wow I'm sorry. That job was horrible to me, and that stinks that you're going through something like that too. I hope things get better for you!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Showjumper1 said:


> Wow I'm sorry. That job was horrible to me, and that stinks that you're going through something like that too. I hope things get better for you!


Thank you! It's a kennel, not a pet store so it's a little different but the owners sound the same and I do a lot of kennel cleaning! The jobs more stressful than needed because of the way the owners handle a lot of situations. And it's VERY loud, I have never appreciated silence as much.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I worked at Kentucky Fried Chicken for 2 1/2 hours once.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I worked at Kentucky Fried Chicken for 2 1/2 hours once.


Haha, how'd that end?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I once worked for a man so evil that when one of his employees was going to move to a different site..moving UP in the company...he told me that he was going to notify the guy's Section 8 and tell them that this guy QUIT...so that his mom would lose her house.

I have more stories but...even several years later that man disgusts and amazes me.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a terrible job working in construction as a labourer after graduating high school. The job itself wasn't exactly fun, routine 12-20 hour days and very difficult working conditions, but the pay reflected that and the overtime pay was nice so I couldn't complain. The terrible part of the job was the person who was my direct supervisor, a very angry and lonely middle aged man who hadn't had a girlfriend in years. Never did he ask you to do something without yelling or compliment quality work, he only criticized and yelled. On top of that, he asked me to do things that weren't really my job, like getting his lighter from the cab of the truck. It was unbearable and I started sending out resumes to find something better, but then I got a big surprise, a promotion. That very angry middle aged man was not very happy to learn that I was no longer his employee, especially considering he became mine. :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Not so good!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subing, this one is entertaining


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Agreed on any job is better than none. I am very thankful for that! I don't mind tough jobs, I detasseled (I bet only Nebraskans know what this is... manual labor EARLY and long!) when I was 13, and then worked at fast food when I was 14. I like staying busy and having stuff to do.
> 
> Okay I'm sorry but what does peeling the poo sacks out of the prawns mean? Haha, I got a weird mental image.



:rofl:

You ready for this?

Prawns have a poo sack running along their backs, you have to take it out before you eat it.. unless you like prawn poop. Super slimy, fiddly and even worse when they pop.. its greeny


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You ready for this?
> 
> Prawns have a poo sack running along their backs, you have to take it out before you eat it.. unless you like prawn poop. Super slimy, fiddly and even worse when they pop.. its greeny


WOW. I was thinking something totally different!! Hahaha! Ewww I may never be able to eat sea food again :shock:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> WOW. I was thinking something totally different!! Hahaha! Ewww I may never be able to eat sea food again :shock:



LOL 

Apologies hahaha, I thought that too but still ate the salmon&prawn pate xD


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Duffy I DID know what a prawn was--too much BBC America programming, like "Dr. Who", and ALL of the Jane Austin I've watched and own, ROFL!!
My DD manages a "Game Stop". Managers are worked 60hrs+/week AVERAGE, some weeks more hours, *and they love to decrease payroll.* My other DD worked for a sewing store where the new manager--2 years now--still hasn't replaced her. She and the 1st asst mgr--she was the 2nd asst mgr, and a keyholder--ran the store with 2/3 managers for the first 8 months of 2011 bc the manager is incompetent. LOTS of days for both DD where the managers closed at 11-midnight and then opened at 6 AM THE NEXT DAY..
MY nightmare? Public school teaching. I spent 10 years taking 100 extra hours of part-time classes to become certified. Was hired by the best Principal (her last year) in a crummy district, then told by the next Principal in OCTOBER that "I couldn't teach." I had run my own teaching business for a decade, taught private music intermitently--I had 15 years experience to her 3 years. She and the music teacher made my job a living hell. By March my one daughter told me I was looking haggard. Mouthy and dangerous and disrespectful kids, and a double-standard in the district--I'll match you bad days!!!
SSSOOOO Glad I got out of THAT!! So sorry for your bad [email protected]! **hugs all around**


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL Corporal, do you guys call them shrimp or something?? Dr Who FTW!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

_I_ call them "sea insects."


----------



## enduroenglish (Dec 27, 2011)

Can changer for people with a can for a toilet


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I once had this job where I had to watch 3 loud mouthed children from sun up, til sun down. They would tear through my house like little tornadoes, destroying everything in their path. The worst part is, I didn't get paid.
Oh wait.... I'm a stay-at-home mom.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

So since I have a few minutes ill post about one of my bad jobs....

NOVEL ALERT!

First I wanna say that i LOVED working at bootbarn, I loved the product, most of my coworkers and my customers were generally pretty awesome (generally.) I just didnt like working FOR them. 
When I got hired I was the second of 3 or 4 new people as lots of changes were being made. They hired one girl purely because she spoke spanish (and she had HUGE tatas..) & of course that was a HUGE flop. I worked her shifts more than I worked my own! I was constantly getting called in on my days off or early, it was really irritating. By a few months in it went from 5 or 6 sales associates to just me and one other person. This happened to me TWICE! I seriously threw up for 5 straight hours at work because there was no one to cover for me and there needed to be atleast 2 people in the store. I would start to ring someone up and have to quit halfway through to run to the back, Ive never spent so much time on the ground before. FIVE HOURS, just imagine that for a second. 
So because Boot Barn is pretty lame we went through about 10 sales associates in the time I worked there, 2 managers and 2 assistant managers. The first manager proposed to me, i kid you not. but thats another story and its much more saloon friendly The second manager was a serious alcoholic, liked to do nothing more than stroke his beard in the middle of the store & **** off customers. I seriously had so many customers complain to me! On his first day as a manager at my store he had a customer go to corporate to complain about him. So Mr Manager is older, and like I said an alcoholic. Always calling out of work and taking days and days off. So basically long story short Mr Manager gets "hurt" at work and takes a week off, a girl from another store has to come cover his shifts. So before this since BootBarn thought it would be cool to cut me from 40 hrs to 18 with one days notice I got another job and a store in the same complex, I told Mr Manager id need a second job and made it VERY easy on them, making new job work around my hours. I was working 7-1 at one job and 1:10-8:30 at the other. Just enough time to change. So I told Mr Manager what hours I was available but gave him well over 2 weeks to sort out the schedule. So finally after 2 weeks I'm like hey, you cant keep scheduling me when im working my other job, ive showed you which hours im available. So we go through the schedule day by day and i show him what he needs to change and he tells me later that he switched me around with another coworker. Cool. So on a sunday im working at my other job and keep getting calls from the girl thats covering. Turns out he DIDNT talk to my coworker and theres no ones to open, and we're already running late on opening. So i seriously take my lunch at my second job, run over to Bootbarn so we can open and wait till other coworker who had no idea can get there, then hurry back to my other job. WTF. So after Mr Manager gets back from his "injury" leave he calls me into the back and seriously tries to write me up for not being there when he told me he changed the schedule(!!!) and for being consecutively 1 and 2 minutes late. EXCUSE ME! when I was hired i was told it was better to clock in a little late and that we had 5 mins before and after our shift started. So needless to say i said it was a pleasure working for you, adios. & walked out.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

omg love this thread and sorry the op is in a rough spot

my nightmare of a job was working at a gas station. our boss was a pervert and hired girls to work during the day and guys for the night shift his gas was always overpriced buy 20 cents but he always got more business. why you ask , well when girls came to work we had to dress to impress. short shorts and tang tops in the summer... even were allowed and told to wear bikini's grr.. i quit after that. but besides the boss the main customers were all old man who were perverts. oh miss can you wash my window, oh miss can you check my oil, oh miss oh miss... god i never hated men so much in my entire life. they did give crazy tips though.. stupid perverted men... just for putting the gas in there car and smiling at them you would get a 20 dollar tip. average a day was over a 200 dollars in tips..better then minimum wage  but a**holes none the least.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

TKButtermilk said:


> So since I have a few minutes ill post about one of my bad jobs....
> 
> NOVEL ALERT!
> 
> ...


Wow! THAT would be the definition of a REALLY bad job. What would they have done if you just told them no, since it wasn't your mistake?


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> omg love this thread and sorry the op is in a rough spot
> 
> my nightmare of a job was working at a gas station. our boss was a pervert and hired girls to work during the day and guys for the night shift his gas was always overpriced buy 20 cents but he always got more business. why you ask , well when girls came to work we had to dress to impress. short shorts and tang tops in the summer... even were allowed and told to wear bikini's grr.. i quit after that. but besides the boss the main customers were all old man who were perverts. oh miss can you wash my window, oh miss can you check my oil, oh miss oh miss... god i never hated men so much in my entire life. they did give crazy tips though.. stupid perverted men... just for putting the gas in there car and smiling at them you would get a 20 dollar tip. average a day was over a 200 dollars in tips..better then minimum wage  but a**holes none the least.


Oh gosh... as terrible as that job sounds I chuckled a little thinking of a 'hooters' style gas station!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I worked as a receptionist and bookkeeper for a Print Shop my first year in college. The other 3 employees (all creepy guys) chain smoked, drank beer and leered at me all day long. The only time any of them was even remotely sober is when the owner's wife was going to visit that day. 

Oh and a beyond weirdo, creepy, icky salesman "worked" there. He claimed to be an independent broker but in reality he ONLY booked jobs with this print shop and sat in the backroom at this print shop lying through his teeth about being "at his office but would stop by the print shop and check on their print job". 

The police came by one morning looking for the salesman who had apparently destroyed a hotel room during a drunken binge and sexually assaulted a maid at the hotel. 

Such a wonderful job for a 17yr old girl! They did pay me very, very well and I had next to no actual "work" as the drunks never managed to get many customers. I did a ton of needlepoint, cross-stitch and reading along with billing the very rare customer or answering a random phone call. They finally laid me off, the owner's wife decided she wanted some fat, ugly, old broad instead of me!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Oh gosh... as terrible as that job sounds I chuckled a little thinking of a 'hooters' style gas station!


it pretty much was and the worst is i have those assets to make the image stick lol


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Wow! THAT would be the definition of a REALLY bad job. What would they have done if you just told them no, since it wasn't your mistake?


 
I DID tell him no and he just continued on his bleepity bleep rant. & honestly at that point I was just done, I'd already been through enough & had another stable job with better pay and good hours. They probably wouldve fired me because I wouldnt sign the thing. Theres no fighting corruption & it just wasnt worth the insanity, I would way rather leave with my head high and on my own terms.

ETA also I couldnt prove that we went over the schedule because the DM hates everyone at that store so even if someone backed me up theyd just be on her shizzzz list too


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW...those are some crappy jobs....but it always makes you feel better that you aren't the only one..

In between riding colts or cowboying I would get burned out and decide to get a "real job". So I applied at a bullet factory, not loaded ammunition but just the bullet the part that comes out of the barrel. I got the job. Most of the women worked in the back of the factory in Quality control and Packaging. in the time that I worked there which was about 6 months I think, they went through over 200 employees. We were given monthly reviews and report cards. If you received two bad report cards...you were down the road but usually made your life hell so they didnt have to fire you, you just gave up and quit. We had swipe cards for the time clock, if you clocked in 1 minute late, you got a talkin to. If you were sick for 2 days in a row we were required to go to doctor, at our expense, and get a note saying that we were actually sick. Then take a **** test before returning. You know because I love doing a few lines of Crank while I have a head cold...whatever...

The woman that owned the factory was pure evil...if we were not running enough product across our belt fast enough. Here she would come walking down through the plant in a big huff and lower the the big roll up door...thats when we knew we were in trouble...everyone would turn pale and freeze when that door came down. she would make us sit in chairs and she would pace back and forth and lean over the top of us and yell to remind us that we were replaceable! Then make us work the weekend. They had a viewing room in the top of the plant with that one way glass so you couldnt tell if anyone was up there watching or not, talk about making someone paranoid! Everything we did was noted on our monthly report card and we were reprimanded again at the end of the month for the review in the office, usually with blinds closed, the employee sitting in the chair and the bosses standing over the top of you. One girl I worked with was about six foot tall and refused to sit in "the chair" for her review and the owner was short, they got in an argument about not sitting in "the chair" and she told them to get f**ked and quit...awesome....hmmm riding some colts sounded pretty good about then..lol

Not the worst job ever, but was a great reminder that I am not cut out for a "real job" lol


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

kait18 said:


> omg love this thread and sorry the op is in a rough spot
> 
> my nightmare of a job was working at a gas station. our boss was a pervert and hired girls to work during the day and guys for the night shift his gas was always overpriced buy 20 cents but he always got more business. why you ask , well when girls came to work we had to dress to impress. short shorts and tang tops in the summer... even were allowed and told to wear bikini's grr.. i quit after that. but besides the boss the main customers were all old man who were perverts. oh miss can you wash my window, oh miss can you check my oil, oh miss oh miss... god i never hated men so much in my entire life. they did give crazy tips though.. stupid perverted men... just for putting the gas in there car and smiling at them you would get a 20 dollar tip. average a day was over a 200 dollars in tips..better then minimum wage  but a**holes none the least.


That's terrible, but at the same time hilarious. i can't believe any employer would have the audacity to suggest his employees wear bikinis to work..


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mind said:


> That's terrible, but at the same time hilarious. i can't believe any employer would have the audacity to suggest his employees wear bikinis to work..


hahaha you should have met my boss :/


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow makes me feel better about my job. Im just a lowly cashier at a Target in a less than spectacular town, and while the company isnt so bad and the job is only nauseatingly boring, I can even handle the idgits that somehow became my superiors, but the worst part is working for the public. I am one of the few younger, height-weight proportionate girls working the front end and my gosh I get harassed. I dont consider myself to be a super attractive person so I had no idea men were so forward and so eager to make fools out of themselves to some girl bagging thier stuff. 

I had a guy come through and the first thing he said is Oh my god you are insanely gorgeous. Prolly about 35, scruffy, looked a bit shady. After me telling him I wasnt single and making it very clear I was uncomfortable he only tried harder for my number. As he left I heard an Ill check back next week. And he has... for about 3 straight weeks now :shock: This was so not covered in my orientation. The most creepy was a man old enough to be my father practically drooling standing in line then when he was up, he kept saying how I must work out and looking me up and down telling me how nice my physique was, his eyes lingering in places that made me horribly uncomfortable. 

After a few jerks and phone numbers guys left, I took a little trip to claires and bought me a 2ct chunk of CZ strictly to survive work! Ha not even a week later I had a guy tell me I should let him take me out and that he could do way better than what was on my ring finger. Haha little did he know it was a $9 claires phony :lol: And after that plan failed, I discovered that men are much more afraid of jail than an angry boyfriend/husband so my new detouring line is im 17. Im actually 19, but like I said... Jail time... Very scary! Although that was not a problem for the guy who came in a few days ago. Age was not a factor to him because he didnt have an age, he was "reborn every day". I couldnt make this stuff up if I tried!

Men seriously think they can spout off these cheezy lines and hook up with a girl. I get Im a cashier and Im probably not the smartest but who falls for that crap!? I cant wait till they hire some pretty petite blonde girl so I can tolerate my miserable job again!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I spent 5 1/2 years as a security officer in a men's state prison. Spent 12-15 hours a day dealing with about 1700 convicted felons with the mentalities of spoiled 6 year olds. Couple that with the fact that they were hiring people as my co-workers that couldn't qualify to flip burgers or burn fries at McDonald's and that made me feel incredibly safe....you know, trusting that 400 pound lady that couldn't walk more than about 30 feet in a single stretch without stopping to catch her breath :?....

Yep, that lady was my co-worker and I was supposed to depend on her to come save me if I was getting my *** beat. Riiiiiggghhttt :roll:.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Hmm, I spent 5 1/2 years as a security officer in a men's state prison. Spent 12-15 hours a day dealing with about 1700 convicted felons with the mentalities of spoiled 6 year olds. Couple that with the fact that they were hiring people as my co-workers that couldn't qualify to flip burgers or burn fries at McDonald's and that made me feel incredibly safe....you know, trusting that 400 pound lady that couldn't walk more than about 30 feet in a single stretch without stopping to catch her breath :?....
> 
> Yep, that lady was my co-worker and I was supposed to depend on her to come save me if I was getting my *** beat. Riiiiiggghhttt :roll:.


ouch that does not sound safe at all  glad you made it out alive though


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I look at I would rather have a job I love and not be paid as much than a job I hate and be paid lots more. 

The only job that was bad was as horse groom for shows. The owner was a jerk in so many ways and won't let me do the job and would "forget" to pay me. And the draft horse barn was a like a magnet to the drunk men that wore full denim and tucked in jeans in cowboy books. Probably a hat and a huge belt buckle that the over paid for at one of the stands at the exhibition. They made my skin crawl every time they looks at me. I quit after two show seasons, near the end I always had someone stand outside the bath room when I had a shower on the show grounds, because I didn't trust the locks.

I don't have a real job as people put it now, but I make more than I did in any part time job, working for myself.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Endurance Chica said:


> Wow makes me feel better about my job. Im just a lowly cashier at a Target in a less than spectacular town, and while the company isnt so bad and the job is only nauseatingly boring, I can even handle the idgits that somehow became my superiors, but the worst part is working for the public. I am one of the few younger, height-weight proportionate girls working the front end and my gosh I get harassed. I dont consider myself to be a super attractive person so I had no idea men were so forward and so eager to make fools out of themselves to some girl bagging thier stuff.
> 
> I had a guy come through and the first thing he said is Oh my god you are insanely gorgeous. Prolly about 35, scruffy, looked a bit shady. After me telling him I wasnt single and making it very clear I was uncomfortable he only tried harder for my number. As he left I heard an Ill check back next week. And he has... for about 3 straight weeks now :shock: This was so not covered in my orientation. The most creepy was a man old enough to be my father practically drooling standing in line then when he was up, he kept saying how I must work out and looking me up and down telling me how nice my physique was, his eyes lingering in places that made me horribly uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Wow I can't believe men sometimes! They can be really terrible.
I used to be a cashier for our local flower/lanscape/pet store (for the more privileged in life) and rich old men are really filthy! There were regular guys who would come in to flirt with the various cashiers. The worst was a filthy old hairy man who would wear jean overalls without a shirt underneath, who had on multiple occasion tried to feel up the cashiers.
There also was a guy who managed to kill two chinchillas he had bought from our store, came back with his GIRLFRIEND to buy another one, he put it on hold. When he came back a day later, without said girlfriend, he used a really lame pickup line on me and asked me out. I looked kinda like this: :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't say that it was really bad but... a strawberry patch was quite interesting experience. Just pick, pick, pick in any weather with a quite low salary, the boss standing in the front of the field following us, no actually co-workers who talk the same language with you (it has reached the point in which Finns aren't willing to accept that job anymore but most of pickers come from other countries). It was quite monotonous job to do and turned pretty draining to me because of that. I also started to hurt badly after two first days since it was almost impossible to find good ergonomic working position.

But you know, jobs and experiences like that help you to learn appreciate other jobs :wink:.


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

I use to rake human waste for part of my job.. we had self composting toilets and they had to be raked every week.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Arthur13 said:


> I use to rake human waste for part of my job.. we had self composting toilets and they had to be raked every week.


:???: I looked for a gagging smiley, but there aren't any. That is GROSS!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an oldish thread, but thought I would update.... I have finally got another job!! SO two weeks notice goes in TONIGHT


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats hope this time is better luck


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> congrats hope this time is better luck


Thanks me too!!  so far I have a really good vibe from the place, it's a LOT more relaxed and professional!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to hear that! some of you have sure had some awful jobs!


----------

